# Help migrating from Opera to Firefox.



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Rather than cause confusion in another Firefox thread I'll start a new one about this.

For many, many years I have used the Opera web browser primarily because I need to magnify both text and graphics, which Opera does wonderfully; but lately I have been having more and more problems with sites that just don't like Opera (including Gmail ).

With the full page zoom of version 3 of Firefox it will now zoom graphics. For those that need this feature I can recommend these add-ons:

*Page Zoom Buttons 1.1.1*

*Full Page Zoom 1.0* (don't know if this is needed as I got it before the add-on above. Both give you menu buttons for controlling the zoom feature)

*No Squint 1.93.2.1* (lets you control the default full page zoom setting globally or site by site; I have my global zoom default to 200%).

I can heartily recommend these add-ons.

Now to the reason for this thread. I am trying to migrate from using Opera (I have a bunch of bookmarks and passwords under it) and I am having problems importing them into FF3.

When I choose 'import' from the file menu it supposedly imports Preferences, Cookies, Browsing History and Bookmarks into FF3. It ain't workin! Or if it is I can't find where the new data is... I get a new entry in my FF bookmarks menu called "From Opera", but it is only a *very* small subset of my real Opera bookmarks. I've done a bit of web searching trying to find out what is going on, or not going on, but I'm at a loss. :scratchhead:

Even if I can get my Opera data into FF I find that I don't like the way FF's bookmark menu works; I much prefer the cascading bookmark menu in Opera. Is there any way I can tweak FF to have the same cascading effect? And yes, I have a lot of bookmarks! :dumbcrazy:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You can try exporting the bookmarks from Opera to a folder on your desktop. Then import the bookmarks into Firefox from there.

There is a book mark tool bar under the address bar. Open the book marks tab and drag whatever folders you have to the book marks tool bar. The folders will cascade as shown.


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Mike!

I have found a number of tools & programs that are supposed to help transfer bookmarks from Opera, or other browsers, to FF. I was hoping that FF's 'Import' feature would make it less painful, but my luck is running true to form.

Opera's import feature works like a charm! 

The problem I am having, even after your tip on the Bookmarks Tool Bar, is that I have over 100 bookmarks in my "DIY Screen" folder alone (not including sub-folders!). Opera will show a column of bookmarks and at the bottom of that menu there is a selection "More Items" if there are still more bookmarks than would fit in the first column, clicking on that selection will open another column of bookmarks (this is what I am calling 'cascading'). FF only has a single column of bookmarks and one must scroll past the bottom of the page to see more bookmarks. I know this is not a problem for most since they use a mouse with a thumb-wheel; I simply won't give up my Logitech 'Marble Mouse' which doesn't have a thumb-wheel. There is ample room on this device for a thumb-wheel, why they have not put one on newer versions of the 'Marble Mouse' is beyond me and a source of constant irritation! :wits-end:


----------

